# New Stereo - Dash Lights/Tail Lights Are Not Working



## joshh

Hey, I was hoping you could help with my problem. I have a Mazda Protege - Mazdaspeed. Just installed a Sony GT340 headunit and was forced to splice each wire together manually due to the former owners screw up.

there was an identical partner for each wire, except the car had an orange and a black wire that didn't match up with the harness for the new stereo. I probably didn't do the right thing, but I capped those two wires together so they were not exposed.

Now, the dash lights and tail lights on the car do not work.

Do you think the problem I have is simply a blown fuse or something more servere?

I would appreciate any feedback...


----------



## jaggerwild

joshh said:


> Hey, I was hoping you could help with my problem. I have a Mazda Protege - Mazdaspeed. Just installed a Sony GT340 headunit and was forced to splice each wire together manually due to the former owners screw up.
> 
> there was an identical partner for each wire, except the car had an orange and a black wire that didn't match up with the harness for the new stereo. I probably didn't do the right thing, but I capped those two wires together so they were not exposed.
> 
> Now, the dash lights and tail lights on the car do not work.
> 
> Do you think the problem I have is simply a blown fuse or something more servere?
> 
> I would appreciate any feedback...


 What year is the car? I would make sure the two wires that are capped together are taken apart as you lights probably worked before this.... Tape them up alone for now. Find the fuse replace it make sure everything works right then post back.


----------



## lcurle

those are the illumination wires, disconnect them and replace the fuse if needed.


----------



## SABL

I haven't been through many of my wiring diagrams for ages but most often black wires are grounds...not always, but often. Not all wires are used in a vehicle and some are not meant to be connected if the option was not installed that it was intended for. Do as advised and replace fuse/s as needed...*Do not exceed the amp rating of the original fuse!!*

Once I was positioning a new radio into the dash of a 1983 Dodge van and a female coupling just happened to slide over a dash screw...unused wire for aux lighting... cost me extra time and trouble to replace the fuse link in mid winter....fun.


----------



## lcurle

some vehicles use the radio connection as an active ground, so watch out for that.


----------



## joshh

*(PART SOLUTION) New Stereo - Dash Lights/Tail Lights Are Not Working*

Guys,

Thanks for your feedback. First, I disconnected the black from the car battery, then I disconnected the black and orange wires, then I capped off the orange wire and connected the black wire to the stereo's ground, then I replaced the fuse titles "tail" that was dead, then reconnected the battery and the dashboard lights and tail lights began working again...

However, now I have another problem. It seems as if the car wants to die when the lights are on, as if the battery is dying. What do you guys think?

I am thinking that the black wire I spliced to the stereo's ground is not the opposite ground...should I disconnect those and see what happens?


----------



## lcurle

what is the year of the car? Did you hardwire or use a harness for the connection to the factory harness?


----------



## lcurle

ohh try disconnecting the ground and see if the radio still works.


----------



## joshh

I disconnected the ground and the car's power still seems to be light...rpm's lower when I turn on the car lights...I don't understand, the car had an aftermarket head unit before that was broken and I just replaced that...it shouldn't be doing this?


----------



## SABL

The RPMs may lower some when the lights are turned on but it should not be excessive. Same thing should happen if the heater blower is on. The biggest clue will be the reading on the alternator gauge..if you have one. The needle should move toward a lower voltage when power is called for (lights, heater, etc.) but should return to normal quickly unless the engine is idling too low or the charging system is not working correctly.


----------

